#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  EDSA Paladin DesignBase 5.0

## surgeArrester

Greetings!!



The link below is the installation file for EDSA Paladin DesignBase 5.0 without c.r.a.c.k.

However I have also attached a sample license inside. Please if anyone can c.r.a.c.k this file, please do so and make a k.e.y.g.e.n and share the c.r.a.c.k. I have managed to work this this even without c.r.a.c.k but the process is tedious and may affect other programs running with flexlm license server.

Details about the software:

2000 licensed bus. Many features including protection but the only lacking (as far as I know) is the unbalanced load flow.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: EDSA Paladin DesignBase 5.0

----------


## smzakaullah

I can provide full EDSA Paladin Design Base 5.1 (full working with 36000 busses, all modules working) but I would like someone to provide me ETAP 12.5 serial code.

----------


## surgeArrester

Lol!!

----------


## abbasdivian

I think Etap 12.5 code is fGfbh3n6Mks8tB4YkGCv5D+J2CGeVBKKaYyE  but i didn't test it

----------


## surgeArrester

> I can provide full EDSA Paladin Design Base 5.1 (full working with 36000 busses, all modules working) but I would like someone to provide me ETAP 12.5 serial code.



Even if someone is to provide a code for ETAP 12.5, it is not a granted that you will provide a link. Anyone can say what you have just said. If you really wanted to share, share it no conditions ask.

----------


## smzakaullah

> Even if someone is to provide a code for ETAP 12.5, it is not a granted that you will provide a link. Anyone can say what you have just said. If you really wanted to share, share it no conditions ask.



Don't worry my dear. I have already started uploading the files but unfortunately my connection is very slow. As soon as it is completed, i will share it for all.

----------


## smzakaullah

> I think Etap 12.5 code is fGfbh3n6Mks8tB4YkGCv5D+J2CGeVBKKaYyE  but i didn't test it



Mr. abbasdivian

Please provide the .rar password for Automation Studio 6.0.

----------


## fx007

Dear SurgeArrestor,

What is the procedure to make DesignBase 5 working with this lic file?  I tried but no go....
Thanks

----------


## fx007

Dear SurgeArrestor,

What is the procedure to make DesignBase 5 working with this lic file?  I tried but no go....
Thanks

----------


## smzakaullah

> Dear SurgeArrestor,
> 
> What is the procedure to make DesignBase 5 working with this lic file?  I tried but no go....
> Thanks



First of all you need to change the MAC address of your computer according to the .lic file, because this .lic file is generated for a typical MAC address.

----------


## surgeArrester

You can still use this license even if the MAC address is different. This license was taken from a different computer. And I tried it in my laptop and it works.

----------


## sedianpo

hello smzakaullah, do you mind providing me with paladin design base 5.1, if possible you can send the link to sedianpo@gmail.com

----------


## billyllib

hi guys, please help me ----- the paladin design base. I really need it for my power systems design project. I would really appreciate it guys.

See More: EDSA Paladin DesignBase 5.0

----------


## kakkasa

hello smzakaullah, i need also paladin design base 5.1, if possible you can send the link to taspinart@itu.edu.tr

----------


## ssubup

some one share palladium design basis.

----------


## prasanna s

hi 
please provide edsa design software i will give the etap software ******...
kindly reply

----------


## prasanna s

hi 
please provide edsa design software i will give the etap software ******...
kindly reply

----------


## himmelstern

I have edsa desging database  5 (paladin)

----------


## jangoo

Hi, friend!

Do you have any version of Paladin DesignBase?
I would be very grateful to you for this.
PM isn't working.

----------

